# mental block?



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Been playing for a few years and I need to get over a hump. I'm hooked on delta blues which requires that my thumb hold down a rhythm while my fingers play a melody. I can't seem to play both at the same time. It's like my brain can't be focused in two places simultaniously. Kind of like patting your head and rubbing your stomach (which btw I can do). Anyone else hit this wall and if so any suggestions how I get past it?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

start out slowly with a drone blues like this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLaOY5fkQiA


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Apply a fifth of bourbon first.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Patience, repetition, more patience. . . and you guesed it a little more patience.

It's an unnatural hand movement that you are trying to make natural. It will take a lot of practice to get a good solid grasp.

Just take it in chunks. Once you get a couple bars down move on to the next couple. Then eventually, piece by piece, it will come together.

Aside from practice, my advice would be to try your best to not get frustrated. It will come with time.


Keep Rockin'
OSBM


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback gentlemen. I will keep plugging away and eventually my brain will surrender to the demands of my body.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

this is something that took me years, and im still only half assed at it-
id start with the idea that perfection isnt necessary- if you miss a thumb strike or a melody note here or there, its not important.
go slowly until you feel right about it- and as long as your bass lines are distinct and rythmic enough, with enough authority to sound convincing, then often times a missed bass note is "implied"-
you can sacrifice a thumb strike here and there for better precision on the melody notes, and it is either unnoticeable (as in the sound produced works just as well as if you had hit the note), or it adds to the overall effect.
ive had multiple right hand injurys- nothing that is a problem when holding a pick- but i was always (for 25 years like) useless without a pick.
i rarely use a pick anymore, and folks that see me play always comment on my right hand technique- i think its sloppy but sometimes thats the way things are. for me the improvements snuck up on me- years of mindlessly fiddling about while watching tv or something-
itll come for you too.

btw- i see your on the asg forum- they wont let me play with them there- dunno why. say hi to fred for me-
enjoy that delphi-


----------



## ccuwan (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement fraser. I have my best control with fingers but they wear out over time and I put on the picks to save them. I will keep plugging away at this. 
I learned a technique on the weekend that is helping. I'm not sure why I found this easier but when doing a little Robert Johnson style open G triplet rhythm, the following finger pattern was working. The first strike of the triplet is thumb and index, the second strike is second (middle) finger only and the third is index only. I'm not good at it yet but I do find it easier when I bring a third digit into the mix. When I get it right, it sure sounds fine on the National. I beleive the fifth of bourbon on the advice of shoreyus is the next step.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Ha... guitar is a retrospective thing..... "hey I never used to be able to do that" 

and a month later.... tada 

Careful the the fifth doesn't lead to a case har har


----------

